# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  आज का प्रश्न........

## Sumer S. Siswal

इस सूत्र के माध्यम से सभी मित्रों के सामने आज कि समस्या के आधार पर एक प्रश्न पूछा जाएगा 

और अन्य मित्रों से उम्मीद करूँगा कि वे भी एक दिन में एक या दो ही प्रश्न पूछे, 

एक दिन में दो अधिक प्रश्न शायद सूत्र कि रोचकता को कम कर सकते है l

और उन प्रश्नों का उत्तर देने वाले मित्रों से निवेदन करूँगा कि वे संयमित भाषा का प्रयोग कर 

अपना और एनी मित्रों का मान बढ़ाये l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

तो मेरी और से आज का पहला प्रश्न ...

क्या भारत में दहेज उत्पीडन अधिनियम धारा 374B का सही प्रयोग हो रहा है ?

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

उपरोक्त प्रश्न के अतिरक्त कोई भी मित्र आज केवल एक प्रश्न और पूछ सकता है l(निवेदन, ना कि आदेश)

----------


## amol05

> तो मेरी और से आज का पहला प्रश्न ...
> 
> क्या भारत में दहेज उत्पीडन अधिनियम धारा 374B का सही प्रयोग हो रहा है ?


*बिलकुल भी नहीं बल्कि इसका प्रयोग लडको को सताने में किया जा रहा है .....

यह तो सीधा सा अस्त्र है लड़की वालो के हाथ में लड़के वालो को सताने का ...................
*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> *बिलकुल भी नहीं बल्कि इसका प्रयोग लडको को सताने में किया जा रहा है .....
> 
> यह तो सीधा सा अस्त्र है लड़की वालो के हाथ में लड़के वालो को सताने का ...................
> *



में आपसे सहमत हूं

----------


## MALLIKA

क्या IPC की धरा 498 A सही मायनो में होनी चाहिए ?
अगर होनी चाहिए तो क्या इसमें कुछ बदलाव की जरुरत है 
या बिलकुल ठीक है !

----------


## adityaa

> तो मेरी और से आज का पहला प्रश्न ...क्या भारत में दहेज उत्पीडन अधिनियम धारा 374B का सही प्रयोग हो रहा है ?


बडे भैय्या प्रणाम नये सुत्र की बधाई मैंने इस अधिनियम का सही से ज्यादा गलत उपयोग होते हुए देखा है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> तो मेरी और से आज का पहला प्रश्न ...
> 
> क्या भारत में *दहेज उत्पीडन अधिनियम धारा 374B* का सही प्रयोग हो रहा है ?


श्रीमान चौपाल प्रभारी जी.
सविनय निवेदन है... 
जिसको इस धारा का मतलब ही न पता हो तो ..वह क्या जवाब देगा?
कृपया आप इस धारा का अर्थ भी बता देते तो इस पर बात खुल कर की जाती.
----------------------------
अगर ऐसे ही किसी सदस्य ने प्रशन पूछने हों तो उसका विवेचन भी करे.
मेरे कहने का अर्थ है कुछ प्रशन के बारे में खुल कर बताएं.

----------


## Bhai G

मल्लिका जी पहले ये तो बताये की यह धारा किस सम्बन्ध में है 
और इसका वर्तमान स्वरुप क्या है ...........


> क्या IPC की धरा 498 A सही मायनो में होनी चाहिए ?
> अगर होनी चाहिए तो क्या इसमें कुछ बदलाव की जरुरत है 
> या बिलकुल ठीक है !

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> श्रीमान चौपाल प्रभारी जी.
> सविनय निवेदन है... 
> जिसको इस धारा का मतलब ही न पता हो तो ..वह क्या जवाब देगा?
> कृपया आप इस धारा का अर्थ भी बता देते तो इस पर बात खुल कर की जाती.
> ----------------------------
> अगर ऐसे ही किसी सदस्य ने प्रशन पूछने हों तो उसका विवेचन भी करे.
> मेरे कहने का अर्थ है कुछ प्रशन के बारे में खुल कर बताएं.





> तो मेरी और से आज का पहला प्रश्न ...
> 
> क्या भारत में दहेज उत्पीडन अधिनियम धारा 374B का सही प्रयोग हो रहा है ?


इस अधिनियम के तहत वधु पक्ष वर पक्ष पर दहेज मांगने के आरोप में मुकदमा दायर करवा सकता है l
इसके लिए वधु पक्ष को सिर्फ लड़की की गवाही दिलवानी होती है इसके अलावा कोई सबूत कोई खास मान्य नहीं होते, 
और इसके विपरीत वर पक्ष को अपनी बात को साबित करने के लिए बहुत ही ज्यादा ठोस सबूतों की आवश्यकता होती है l
इसके साथ साथ वधु पक्ष चाहे जिस रिश्तेदार या सगे सम्बन्धी का नाम लिखवा दे वह भी इसके दायेरे में आ जाता है l
प्रतिभागियों की भी कोई संख्या निश्चित नहीं है l(भूल-चूक लेनी देनी)

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> क्या IPC की धरा 498 A सही मायनो में होनी चाहिए ?
> अगर होनी चाहिए तो क्या इसमें कुछ बदलाव की जरुरत है 
> या बिलकुल ठीक है !


आदरणीय मल्लिका जी मैं भी यही कहना चाहूँगा की इस अधिनियम के बारे में संक्षिप्त विवरण दे l

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या IPC की धरा 498 A सही मायनो में होनी चाहिए ?
> अगर होनी चाहिए तो क्या इसमें कुछ बदलाव की जरुरत है 
> या बिलकुल ठीक है !


ये लो जी एक और नई मुसीबत मल्लिका जी ने खड़ी कर दी....
IPC बोले तो इन्डियन पेनल कोर्ट....
धारा 498A बोले तो काला अक्षर भैंस बराबर.
मल्लिका जी खुद ही सुलट लो.
या इसका अर्थ भी बताओ......
फिर बात करते हैं........

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

लगता है किसी को इस तरह की चर्चा के शामिल होने का शौंक नहीं है ?

----------


## sushilnkt

भाया कोर्ट में जाबा से  मेने तो डर लागे हे . और कभी मेने इस अधिनियम के बारे में पढ़ा भी नहीं हे

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

कानून की किताब और मैं ------ काला अक्षर भैंस बराबर.........

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

एक शंका हमेशा मेरे दिमाग उठती रहती है - जब हम नई गाड़ी खरीदते है तो हमे रोड tax देना होता है.........ये रोड टैक्स लेने के पीछे का कारण जो की कानून की किताब मे लिखा हो उसे मुझे कोई सरल भाषा मे बता सकता है....

----------


## RANAJI1982

> ये लो जी एक और नई मुसीबत मल्लिका जी ने खड़ी कर दी....
> IPC बोले तो इन्डियन पेनल कोर्ट....
> धारा 498A बोले तो काला अक्षर भैंस बराबर.
> मल्लिका जी खुद ही सुलट लो.
> या इसका अर्थ भी बताओ......
> फिर बात करते हैं........



हा हा हा.........:rofl::rofl::rofl:

----------


## RANAJI1982

> एक शंका हमेशा मेरे दिमाग उठती रहती है - जब हम नई गाड़ी खरीदते है तो हमे रोड tax देना होता है.........ये रोड टैक्स लेने के पीछे का कारण जो की कानून की किताब मे लिखा हो उसे मुझे कोई सरल भाषा मे बता सकता है....




हाँ जी ये तो मै भी जानना चाहता हूँ....................

----------


## kajal pandey

*कृपया सूत्र की गंभीरता को बने रहने दें ,,,,,,,,,,,,,सबसे पहले सूत्रधार को मेरी ओर से बधाई ,,,और हाँ अगर किसी धारा या किसी नियम के बारे मे कोई जानकारी लेनी हो तो आप इस नाचीज को सेवा का अवसर दे ,,,,मै पूरी कोशिश  करुँगी ,,,धन्यवाद् आप सभी को*

----------


## kajal pandey

*कमल जी आप भी कमाल करते हैं ,,,,,,,,सबसे पहले तो इंडियन पेनल कोर्ट नहीं इंडियन पेनल कोड ...........ठीक है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,और हाँ धारा ४९८- क के तहत किसी व्यक्ति को जो किसी महिला का पति है अथवा रिश्तेदार है उस महिला से क्रूरता करने हेतु ३ वर्ष तक की सजा का भागी हो सकता है* 


> ये लो जी एक और नई मुसीबत मल्लिका जी ने खड़ी कर दी....
> IPC बोले तो इन्डियन पेनल कोर्ट....
> धारा 498A बोले तो काला अक्षर भैंस बराबर.
> मल्लिका जी खुद ही सुलट लो.
> या इसका अर्थ भी बताओ......
> फिर बात करते हैं........

----------


## MALLIKA

काजल जी जवाब देने का शुक्रिया !
एक बात और क्या इसमें पति के साथ अन्य आदमी को भी नामित किया जा सकता है !

----------


## kajal pandey

जी मल्लिका जी पति या पति का कोई भी रिश्तेदार इस धारा के अंतर्गत दण्डित हो सकता है 


> काजल जी जवाब देने का शुक्रिया !
> एक बात और क्या इसमें पति के साथ अन्य आदमी को भी नामित किया जा सकता है !

----------


## kajal pandey

मित्र रोड टैक्स सरकार के राजस्व का एक बड़ा माध्यम है और यह टैक्स लेकर सरकार बदले मे हम लोगो के लिए अच्छी अच्छी सड़क .....बीच बीच मे यात्रियों के लिए तरह तरह की सुविधाएं देने का दायित्व भी रखती है ,,,,सड़क के रख रखाव का खर्चा और सम्बंधित विभाग के कर्मचारिओं के वेतन भुगतान का कुछ हिस्सा भी इसी पैसे से आच्छादित होता है 


> एक शंका हमेशा मेरे दिमाग उठती रहती है - जब हम नई गाड़ी खरीदते है तो हमे रोड tax देना होता है.........ये रोड टैक्स लेने के पीछे का कारण जो की कानून की किताब मे लिखा हो उसे मुझे कोई सरल भाषा मे बता सकता है....

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र रोड टैक्स सरकार के राजस्व का एक बड़ा माध्यम है और यह टैक्स लेकर सरकार बदले मे हम लोगो के लिए अच्छी अच्छी सड़क .....बीच बीच मे यात्रियों के लिए तरह तरह की सुविधाएं देने का दायित्व भी रखती है ,,,,सड़क के रख रखाव का खर्चा और सम्बंधित विभाग के कर्मचारिओं के वेतन भुगतान का कुछ हिस्सा भी इसी पैसे से आच्छादित होता है



तो ये सालाना अधिकतम कितना और न्यूनतम कितना हो सकता है

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> मित्र रोड टैक्स सरकार के राजस्व का एक बड़ा माध्यम है और यह टैक्स लेकर सरकार बदले मे हम लोगो के लिए अच्छी अच्छी सड़क .....बीच बीच मे यात्रियों के लिए तरह तरह की सुविधाएं देने का दायित्व भी रखती है ,,,,सड़क के रख रखाव का खर्चा और सम्बंधित विभाग के कर्मचारिओं के वेतन भुगतान का कुछ हिस्सा भी इसी पैसे से आच्छादित होता है


काजल जी, मैं भी यही सोच रहा था.......

तो फिर क्या सरकार द्वारा सड़क पर गाड़ी खड़ी करने पर पार्किंग शुल्क क्यों लिया जाता है.....? जब की इसके लिए सरकार पहले ही एकमुश्त पैसा टैक्स के रूप मे ले चुकी है..... क्या एक ही सेवा के लिए दो बार प्रभार लिया जा सकता है?

और इसी आधार पर सरकार द्वारा राज मार्गो पर लिए जाने वाले टोल टैक्स को क्या जायज और वैधानिक तहराया जा सकता है। 

(* मित्रो - प्लीज प्रश्न के उत्तर मे राजनेटिक चर्चा न कीजिएगा , मैं पूर्ण रूप से वैधानिक स्थिति जानने  का इच्छुक हूँ* )

----------


## RANAJI1982

ये बताये कि व्यापारिक वाहन को कैश या फ़ाइनेंस कैसे खरीदे ! दोनो तरह से लाभ या हानि भी बताये.............धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> काजल जी, मैं भी यही सोच रहा था.......
> 
> तो फिर क्या सरकार द्वारा सड़क पर गाड़ी खड़ी करने पर पार्किंग शुल्क क्यों लिया जाता है.....? जब की इसके लिए सरकार पहले ही एकमुश्त पैसा टैक्स के रूप मे ले चुकी है..... क्या एक ही सेवा के लिए दो बार प्रभार लिया जा सकता है?
> 
> और इसी आधार पर सरकार द्वारा राज मार्गो पर लिए जाने वाले टोल टैक्स को क्या जायज और वैधानिक तहराया जा सकता है। 
> 
> (* मित्रो - प्लीज प्रश्न के उत्तर मे राजनेटिक चर्चा न कीजिएगा , मैं पूर्ण रूप से वैधानिक स्थिति जानने  का इच्छुक हूँ* )



आचार्य जी मै भी आप से पूर्ण रूप से सहमत हूँ !

----------


## kajal pandey

[धन्यवाद मित्र ,,,,सरकार की मौजूदा  कर नीति मे तमाम कमियां हैं और इस बारे मे आवाज उठती भी रही है खुद सरकार के लोग भी इसे बदलने के पक्ष मे हैं ,,,,,परन्तु इरादा स्पस्ट और पवित्र न होने से बहुत कुछ नहीं हो पाता ,,,,,,,,,,,,,QUOTE=fakeidfornonsense;1201267]काजल जी, मैं भी यही सोच रहा था.......

तो फिर क्या सरकार द्वारा सड़क पर गाड़ी खड़ी करने पर पार्किंग शुल्क क्यों लिया जाता है.....? जब की इसके लिए सरकार पहले ही एकमुश्त पैसा टैक्स के रूप मे ले चुकी है..... क्या एक ही सेवा के लिए दो बार प्रभार लिया जा सकता है?

और इसी आधार पर सरकार द्वारा राज मार्गो पर लिए जाने वाले टोल टैक्स को क्या जायज और वैधानिक तहराया जा सकता है। 

(* मित्रो - प्लीज प्रश्न के उत्तर मे राजनेटिक चर्चा न कीजिएगा , मैं पूर्ण रूप से वैधानिक स्थिति जानने  का इच्छुक हूँ* )[/QUOTE]

----------


## kajal pandey

मित्र यह तो वाहन की प्रकृति और उपयोग पर निर्भर करता है ,,इस का अधिकतम या न्यूनतम सीमा नहीं बताया जासकता 


> तो ये सालाना अधिकतम कितना और न्यूनतम कितना हो सकता है

----------


## kajal pandey

मित्र फाइनेंस से वाहन खरीदने के बहुत से फायदे हैं ,,विशेष  रूप से आप अतिरिक्त आयकर से बच जाते हैं और नुकसान की जहाँ तक बात है वह तो आप जानते ही हैं कि आपको फैनेंसर को ब्याज देना पड़ता है 


> ये बताये कि व्यापारिक वाहन को कैश या फ़ाइनेंस कैसे खरीदे ! दोनो तरह से लाभ या हानि भी बताये.............धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र फाइनेंस से वाहन खरीदने के बहुत से फायदे हैं ,,विशेष  रूप से आप अतिरिक्त आयकर से बच जाते हैं और नुकसान की जहाँ तक बात है वह तो आप जानते ही हैं कि आपको फैनेंसर को ब्याज देना पड़ता है



काजल जी आपका...............धन्यवाद

----------


## kajal pandey

मित्र जहाँ तक पार्किंग का कर लेने का सवाल है ,,हमे यह याद रखना होगा कि वह एक अलग सेवा है दोनों सेवा एक ही नहीं हैं ,,आप अपने वाहन को सड़क पर खड़ा करते हैं तो सरकार उस पर भी टैक्स ले सकती है [QUOTE=fakeidfornonsense;1201267]काजल जी, मैं भी यही सोच रहा था.......

तो फिर क्या सरकार द्वारा सड़क पर गाड़ी खड़ी करने पर पार्किंग शुल्क क्यों लिया जाता है.....? जब की इसके लिए सरकार पहले ही एकमुश्त पैसा टैक्स के रूप मे ले चुकी है..... क्या एक ही सेवा के लिए दो बार प्रभार लिया जा सकता है?

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र .....जल्द ही आपके इस उत्तम प्रश्न का वैधानिक उत्तर प्रस्तुत करूँगा ....शायद आज ही*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र :-

राष्ट्रिय राजमार्गों पर वसूला टोल टेक्स  राष्ट्रिय राजमार्ग प्राधिकरण द्वारा केन्द्रीय सरकार द्वारा पारित भारत के राष्ट्रिय राजमार्ग प्राधिकरण अधिनियम ( एक्ट -१९८८) अथवा राज्य मार्गों पर वसूला टोल टेक्स राज्यिक राजमार्ग अधिनियम के अंतर्गत लिया जाता है जिसके तहत राष्ट्रिय राज मार्गों या राज्यिक राजमार्गो पर चलने वाले वाहनों को उन मार्गों के रखरखाव के लिए यह शुल्क देना पड़ता है जो उनकी सुविधा के लिए बनाये गए है ...( धारा १६ ऑफ़ NHAI  एक्ट)

जबकि पार्किंग शुल्क जो की गाडी खरीदते वक्त देतें है वो स्थानीय निकायों जैसे मुनिसिपल कमिटी या मुनिसपल कॉर्पोरशन या कौंसिल या स्थानीय जिला कमिटी के कार्यों के परिचालन में इस्तेमाल किया जाता है ..हर राज्य में मुनिसपल के लिए अलग अलग अधिनयम है पर शुल्क लगाने  का जिक्र हर अधिनयम में है ...

अतः टोल टेक्स व् पार्किंग शुल्क अलग अलग है*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

वकील साहब , यही आ कर मेरी गाड़ी अटक जाती है...... सरकार ने टैक्स वसूला - जिसका उद्देश्य था की सड़क बनाएगे और सुविधा देंगे....... सड़क बनाने का काम किसी भी agency ने किया , किया तो सरकार के लिए - सरकार की सहमति से -- मतलब टोल टैक्स लेना गलत है....... क्योंकि सरकार ने पहले ही पैसा ले लिया है....... 

बिलकुल यही बात पार्किंग की है...... किसने लिया ----- कितना लिया ----- कितना बांटा ---- इससे क्या लेना देना...... मुद्दे की बात ----- सरकार ने मुजसे कुछ पैसे लिए सड़क के इस्तेमाल के लिए -- अब अगर मेरी गाड़ी किसी प्रकार की कोई बाधा उत्पन्न नहीं कर रही है तो मेरे हिसाब से किसी को भी मेरी गाड़ी उठाने का हक़ नहीं है...... 


अभी लगभड़ 1 महिना पहले मुझे चेन्नई से दिल्ली कार से आन पड़ा ........ मुझे पूरे रास्ते मे 1400 रुपए टोल के रूप मे देने पड़े....... जबकि मेरा डीजल लगा 3000 रुपए का.....

----------


## jaggajat

> तो मेरी और से आज का पहला प्रश्न ...
> 
> क्या भारत में दहेज उत्पीडन अधिनियम धारा 374B का सही प्रयोग हो रहा है ?


सामाजिक, पारिवारिक व इस प्रकार के भावना प्रदान मामलों से सम्बंधित किसी भी भारतीय क़ानून का या उसकी धारा का सही प्रयोग भी संभव है तो दुरुपयोग भी संभव है| इस दुनिया के हर समाज में हमेशा गरीब और कमजोर ही सामान्यतया पीड़ित होता है| गरीब जब वकील की फ़ीस नही चुका सकता| अपनी रोजीरोटी छोड़ कर माननीय भारतीय न्यायालय की लम्बे समय तक पड़ने वाली तारिक पेशियों को नही भुगत सकता तो वह क़ानून और उसकी धाराओं से न्याय कैसे प्राप्त कर सकता है?

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो मै ये जानना चाहता हूँ कि गाडी की ओरिजनल मैंटिनेंस कापी एक बार ही मिलती है ? या उसके बाद जब हम दुबारा उसे रिनुवल कराते है ! तो क्या अगली बार भी वो ओरिजनल ही मिलेगी ! अगर हाँ तो मैंटिनेण्स का टाइम कितना होता है ! कृप्या जानकारी दे........धन्यवाद

----------


## abcl42

मोटर वेहिकल एक्ट १९८८ के चेप्टर चार में धारा ४० के अंतर्गत वाहनों का राजिस्त्रसन / पंजीकरण कराना अनिवार्य है/  इसे आर सी ( रजिस्ट्रेसन सरतीफिकेट ) कहते हैं / धारा ४३ के तहत  अस्थायी पंजीकरण होता है / सामान्यतया पंजीकरण पन्द्रह वर्ष के लिए किया जाता है / इसका  रिनेवल / नवीनीकरण भी होता है तब नया सर्त्फिकेट मिलता है / सर्टिफिकेट एक बार ही दिया जाता है/

----------


## madhuu

central 41


> वकील साहब , यही आ कर मेरी गाड़ी अटक जाती है...... सरकार ने टैक्स वसूला - जिसका उद्देश्य था की सड़क बनाएगे और सुविधा देंगे....... सड़क बनाने का काम किसी भी agency ने किया , किया तो सरकार के लिए - सरकार की सहमति से -- मतलब टोल टैक्स लेना गलत है....... क्योंकि सरकार ने पहले ही पैसा ले लिया है....... 
> 
> बिलकुल यही बात पार्किंग की है...... किसने लिया ----- कितना लिया ----- कितना बांटा ---- इससे क्या लेना देना...... मुद्दे की बात ----- सरकार ने मुजसे कुछ पैसे लिए सड़क के इस्तेमाल के लिए -- अब अगर मेरी गाड़ी किसी प्रकार की कोई बाधा उत्पन्न नहीं कर रही है तो मेरे हिसाब से किसी को भी मेरी गाड़ी उठाने का हक़ नहीं है...... 
> 
> 
> अभी लगभड़ 1 महिना पहले मुझे चेन्नई से दिल्ली कार से आन पड़ा ........ मुझे पूरे रास्ते मे 1400 रुपए टोल के रूप मे देने पड़े....... जबकि मेरा डीजल लगा 3000 रुपए का.....


*मै भी आपसे सहमत हु,
समस्या यह है कि जिस रुपये को देश के विकास के लिये लगना था, वह वोट ललचाने के काम[मनरेगा] आता है, बाकि रुपया राजनीतिज्ञॊ की जेब से होकर विदेशी खातो मे चला जाता है।
तो नयी सडके बनवाने और पुरानी को सुधारने के लिये आप-हमारे सामने कटोरा फ़ेलाने[टोलटेक्स लेने] के सिवाय चारा क्या है !!!!*:BangHead::anna:

----------


## ashwanimale

> में आपसे सहमत हूं


में भी आपसे सहमत हूं

----------


## ashwanimale

कितनी गहरी बात है टोल टैक्स  नहीं लेना चाहिये

----------


## pkj21

अंतिम प्रश्न लाजवाब है ,कहाँ से आते हैं ऐसे ऐसे प्रश्न

----------

